# Imprintables Warehouse Offers SPECTRA® Fashion Flock



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

SPECTRA® Fashion Flock heat transfer vinyl, available from Imprintables Warehouse, is a great way to give a unique look and feel to garment designs. This textured material creates a raised finish with a soft, velvet-like feel, adding dimension and interest when used alone or with other types of heat transfer vinyl as a top or coinciding layer. 

Fashion Flock can be heat applied to cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blend materials at 320 degrees F.; peels cold; and features a self-adhesive carrier for easier weeding. It can be machine washed and dried, although it is not suitable for direct ironing or dry-cleaning. 

Offered in more than 20 colors, it is ideal for sports, collegiate, Greek and specialty apparel applications. SPECTRA® Fashion Flock comes in a 15-inch width in 1-, 5-, 10- and 20-yard rolls. For more information, go to SPECTRA® Fashion Flock Heat Transfer Vinyl - 15" | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

